
Google cracking down on Android apps using Accessibility Services - askvictor
https://lauren.vortex.com/2017/11/13/googles-extremely-shortsighted-and-bizarre-new-restrictions-on-accessibility-services
======
ruytlm
Presumably related to Cloak and Dagger attacks? [http://cloak-and-
dagger.org/](http://cloak-and-dagger.org/)

------
dingo_bat
This sort of behaviour kills trust among developers. On the other hand apps
are using accessibility services for everything except accessibility. Android
needs separate APIs and permissions for the things apps use accessibility
services.

~~~
jazoom
They killed my trust about 3 years ago. I'm so glad I moved over to web dev.

